# lovetosing saying hi



## lovetosing (Sep 5, 2011)

Just got diagnosed with type 2 last week - oh joy.  Trying to get my head around ways to eat right and gain control and stop getting so tired!  Love to hear from anyone with sensible tips and a positive attitude.  I will NOT allow this to get in my way, I will use it to improve how I look after myself.


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum lovetosing , what a nice user name and what a good positive attitude


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi lovetosing,and welcome to the forum,I love your positive attitude it will be one way of making sure the diabetes does not rule you,you rule it x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Lovetosing, welcome to the forum  You are starting out with a great attitude, and this will stand you in good stead. Diabetes can usually be managed well with the right amount of hard work and knowledge, and many people begin to feel better than they have in years once they have things under control  Have a look in our Useful links thread for lots of good suggestions. Our latest recommendation for a good book on an easy to follow diet plan is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet, or you might like to look at the GL Diet recommendations which work on pretty much the same principle of eating food combinations that release their energy slowly and steadily.

Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is a good book to find out what to expect and how to handle it in the early days and months.

The tiredness should ease as you begin to gain control of your blood sugar levels. Do you have a meter? The Links thread has a link to get a free one if not, but ideally you should get your GP to prescribe the test strips as they are expensive. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have and we will try our best to help out!


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello lovetosing and welcome to the forums. Hang on to that positive attitude as it will serve you well. 

What sort of treatment, if any, have you recieved so far? have you been put on any meds or are you trying to get things under control by diet and excercise? Have you been advised to get a meter and check your own levels? Ask us anything that's bothering you or you are not sure about. We're not medical professionals, just fellow diabetics at different places on the same road you are now on. We do, however, have a wealth of experience between us and a genuine desire to help and support each other. Take care and keep in touch. XXXXX


----------



## Mark T (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forums lovetosing


----------



## Smutmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello singingperson.

I'm new at this game too and this forum has been a blessing (just don't let the others know that or their heads will swell)

I was diagnosed a few weeks ago and there have been a few downs, but I'm relying on PMA (positive mental attitude) and sheer bloody-mindedness.  

I've lost 7lbs in weight by eating the Amazonian rain forest, my trousers keep falling down but no-one has taken me up on that particular offer yet and I am feeling a lot less tired.  That's a result!

Be prepared to buy lots of diety books.....you'll see plenty recommended.

Keep smiling,
Ian


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RHepton (Sep 5, 2011)

Good stuff lovetosing, you have exactly the same outlook I had when I was recently diagnosed.  Hopefully you will be feeling much better soon.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi lovetosing ,

this site is fab and full of very helpful people and excellent advice , PMA is defernately the best way of dealing with Tpe 2 , I was diag on  the 19th August 1 week after my 40th birthday ( you could imagine how I felt ) , Today for the first time I have a spring in my step I have lost almost a stone  but I do feel good , I have however no idea if im doing the right things with regards to my blood sugar !!


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*lovetosing says thank you*



Jennywren said:


> Welcome to the forum lovetosing , what a nice user name and what a good positive attitude



thanks so much for your kind welcome


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*thanks Steff*



Steff said:


> Hi lovetosing,and welcome to the forum,I love your positive attitude it will be one way of making sure the diabetes does not rule you,you rule it x



I am sure I will have off days - but it has given me not only an explanation  for the symptoms I was experiencing but it has given me the incentive to exercise more caution when I feel like saying "why not" or "I know that's bad but I'm craving the sugar/salt/bread/cake etc..."  thanks for your kind welcome note.


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*thanks to you*

Many thanks for your welcome words and the tips and links.  this will all be very helpful.  I have bought the Gretchen Becker book, and it is very reassuring but I think I still need something that gives me some basics like the relevant BS level nunbers and some info about symptoms and the side effects etc of the medication prescribed to me.  





Northerner said:


> Hi Lovetosing, welcome to the forum  You are starting out with a great attitude, and this will stand you in good stead. Diabetes can usually be managed well with the right amount of hard work and knowledge, and many people begin to feel better than they have in years once they have things under control  Have a look in our Useful links thread for lots of good suggestions. Our latest recommendation for a good book on an easy to follow diet plan is Rick Gallop's Express GI Diet, or you might like to look at the GL Diet recommendations which work on pretty much the same principle of eating food combinations that release their energy slowly and steadily.
> 
> Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker is a good book to find out what to expect and how to handle it in the early days and months.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*my meds*

thanks for your kind welcome.  I am taking metformin 500mg, just one per day for two weeks, then two per day.  Also, glicazide two per day, for four months.






Blythespirit said:


> Hello lovetosing and welcome to the forums. Hang on to that positive attitude as it will serve you well.
> 
> What sort of treatment, if any, have you recieved so far? have you been put on any meds or are you trying to get things under control by diet and excercise? Have you been advised to get a meter and check your own levels? Ask us anything that's bothering you or you are not sure about. We're not medical professionals, just fellow diabetics at different places on the same road you are now on. We do, however, have a wealth of experience between us and a genuine desire to help and support each other. Take care and keep in touch. XXXXX


----------



## am64 (Sep 7, 2011)

lovetosing said:


> Many thanks for your welcome words and the tips and links.  this will all be very helpful.  I have bought the Gretchen Becker book, and it is very reassuring but I think I still need something that gives me some basics like the relevant BS level nunbers and some info about symptoms and the side effects etc of the medication prescribed to me.



hi and welcome ...do you know what your Bs levels were on DX ? we knickname metaformin as megafartin ...for obvious reasons at least you have been put on a small amount at first and can build it up ...dont know about glicazide as not on it but others will good luck x am


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hi Smut m*

Hi there and well done for the wieight loss.  Off to the trouser shop soon then.  I have already been a fairly healthy eater, havent eaten meat for many years, and I do exercise, but the nasty Type 2 has caught up with me anyway.  Bring it on I say - I will get it under control in a few months, esp with the medication.






Smutmeister said:


> Hello singingperson.
> 
> I'm new at this game too and this forum has been a blessing (just don't let the others know that or their heads will swell)
> 
> ...


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*DX levels*

thanks.  If DX means the level shown after my GT test, it was 13.  I love the Metformin nickname - I think I have been a member of that club for years anyway! (discreetly of course), I think my GP is trying to break me in gently with the metformin for that very reason.





am64 said:


> hi and welcome ...do you know what your Bs levels were on DX ? we knickname metaformin as megafartin ...for obvious reasons at least you have been put on a small amount at first and can build it up ...dont know about glicazide as not on it but others will good luck x am


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*many thanks*

thanks so much.  I have good and bad days, but I feel better with more and more knowledge about it all and of course this lovely forum to refer to.







RHepton said:


> Good stuff lovetosing, you have exactly the same outlook I had when I was recently diagnosed.  Hopefully you will be feeling much better soon.


----------



## am64 (Sep 7, 2011)

yep sorry to say but that was quite high ..and good on your Gp slowley bringing up your meds ...firstly start by cutting out all obvious sugars ....then tackle the rest ..and remember the T2 mantra ..'all in moderation'...  how about exercise ???


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 7, 2011)

*thanks to you*

wow you have done so well.  I lost half a stone in the last 6 -8 months but without trying, I think it was one of my symptoms.  I exercise three times a week and have generally eaten quite well, but I do need to have much more self control with when I eat and make more low GI choices.  keep up the good work!







Orchid said:


> Hi lovetosing ,
> 
> this site is fab and full of very helpful people and excellent advice , PMA is defernately the best way of dealing with Tpe 2 , I was diag on  the 19th August 1 week after my 40th birthday ( you could imagine how I felt ) , Today for the first time I have a spring in my step I have lost almost a stone  but I do feel good , I have however no idea if im doing the right things with regards to my blood sugar !!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 7, 2011)

Excellent weight loss. Well done


----------



## slipper (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi lovetosing, great name, welcome to the forum, another newly diagnosed here.  Take it steady, walk before run really is true for this diabetes I think, too much info at once to take in.  

The guys on here are great, so dont be afraid to ask what you may think is a silly question, I have probably asked before you anyway, and stay positive.


----------



## vince13 (Sep 8, 2011)

Smutmeister said:


> Hello singingperson.
> 
> Be prepared to buy lots of diety books.....you'll see plenty recommended.
> 
> ...



Ian, I read this as ...plenty of "dirty" books - I thought things were looking up with the book recommendations on here but no such luck !


----------



## Smutmeister (Sep 8, 2011)

vince13 said:


> Ian, I read this as ...plenty of "dirty" books - I thought things were looking up with the book recommendations on here but no such luck !




That's my day job - hence the smutmeister user name.


Ian


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 9, 2011)

*exercise*



am64 said:


> yep sorry to say but that was quite high ..and good on your Gp slowley bringing up your meds ...firstly start by cutting out all obvious sugars ....then tackle the rest ..and remember the T2 mantra ..'all in moderation'...  how about exercise ???



My only form of exercise is dance classes.  I do jazz dance twice a week and Zumba once.  I adore dance and everything else seems boring in comparison.


----------



## lovetosing (Sep 9, 2011)

*Hello*

Hi there Slipper.  thanks for your welcome note.  Yes there is a lot to learn but I must say, I feel better already so my diet and meds are starting to work.  I know I have to keep up the new regime or I will be back to square 1.





slipper said:


> Hi lovetosing, great name, welcome to the forum, another newly diagnosed here.  Take it steady, walk before run really is true for this diabetes I think, too much info at once to take in.
> 
> The guys on here are great, so dont be afraid to ask what you may think is a silly question, I have probably asked before you anyway, and stay positive.


----------



## am64 (Sep 9, 2011)

lovetosing said:


> My only form of exercise is dance classes.  I do jazz dance twice a week and Zumba once.  I adore dance and everything else seems boring in comparison.



fantastic form of exercise x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2011)

am64 said:


> fantastic form of exercise x



Indeed! You've only got to see the transformations of the people on Strictly to see what hard work it is! My niece runs a dance school - she loves it!


----------



## am64 (Sep 9, 2011)

got to keep moving xxx


----------

